# confederate flag wrap



## jdhkingfisher

just finished this wrap for my neighbor on a inshore rod im building for him. turned out great. what ya think??


----------



## deersniper270

Nice! You do some great work sir!


----------



## Charlie2

*Confederate Flag Wrap*

Some very excellent work! C2


----------



## Instant Karma

Nice Work!!


----------



## Baitcaster

outstanding ! Long live Dixie !


----------



## mullet slayer

It's like the Dukes of Hazzard pole with the general Lee orange too.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Very nice! Let us see it again when you get some flex on it.


----------



## SpeckWrecker

if i pay for it will u wrap me on but instead of orange wrap it with white with flags in it


----------



## Billcollector

If you do a white underwrap on a rod it will turn yellow over time due to UV exposure on the finish.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

$100 a rod mayne.


----------



## SpeckWrecker

jdhkingfisher said:


> $100 a rod mayne.


 
deal and i want it black instead


----------



## jdhkingfisher

50 bucks up front and drop off the rod


----------



## Billcollector

Is that for the whole rod, or just the butt wrap?


----------



## jdhkingfisher

its $100 labor plus 15 or 20 supplies. depending if i have the colors you want or not


----------



## Billcollector

There again, is that for the buttwrap or the entire rod?


----------



## jdhkingfisher

like the guides and stuff, yea. 120 for everything


----------



## SpeckWrecker

how much for u to buy a rod blank guides and everything


----------



## Dragonfire21281

very interested.... what kind of blanks do you have..


----------



## jdhkingfisher

rod and guides and cork usually run just over 100 bucks. and i can order anything you want dragonfire


----------



## chevelle427

bet that would look good on a pool cue too


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Could you wrap a Jolly Roger onto a pole?

TRP


----------



## jdhkingfisher

yea man, would be a little more difficult but i can do it


----------



## TURTLE

*Better be carefull the NAACP may shut you down for being a racist, LOL *


----------



## chevelle427

TURTLE said:


> *Better be carefull the NAACP may shut you down for being a racist, LOL *



i think it is only racist if you beat someone with it and call them a name at the same time :whistling:


----------



## TURTLE

chevelle427 said:


> i think it is only racist if you beat someone with it and call them a name at the same time :whistling:


*Or if your white and live in the South.... I see they are fighting to take down the Con Flag from all kinds of Government buildings along the Gulf from Fl-TX. I can kinda see their point but the Flag has more meaning then what they claim. Hey they had the Ten Commandments removed from the Capitol building in Burmingham if I'm not wrong about the city.*


----------



## MrFish

TURTLE said:


> *Or if your white and live in the South.... I see they are fighting to take down the Con Flag from all kinds of Government buildings along the Gulf from Fl-TX. I can kinda see their point but the Flag has more meaning then what they claim. Hey they had the Ten Commandments removed from the Capitol building in Burmingham if I'm not wrong about the city.*


Montgomery.


----------

